# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  ČAKOVEC - 20.5. (nedjelja) besplatan pregled autosjedalica

## Amalthea

U nedjelju 20.05.2007. Udruga Roda će održati besplatni pregled autosjedalica u Čakovcu.

Pregled će se održati na parkiralištu *Kauflanda* u vremenu od 10-13 sati.

Roditeljima će biti pruženi savjeti te praktična pomoć vezana uz pravilno korištenje i montiranje dječje autosjedalice.

Molimo roditelje da sa sobom ponesu upute proizvođača te da svakako, ako mogu, povedu i dijete!

----------


## Amalthea

Ukoliko se mjesto pregleda promijeni, bit ćete na vrijeme obaviješteni.   :Razz:

----------


## Riana

:Smile:

----------


## Amalthea

Cure (i dečki), slobodno se na ovom topicu zapišete, ako ste zainteresirani, tako da znamo otprilike vaš interes.   :Love:

----------


## martinaP

Mi bi došli, iako ne znam koliko smisla ima provjeravati sjedalicu iz koje ćemo izaći za max. 2 mjeseca, a novu tad još nećemo imati?

----------


## Nika

martina, kako ne... odmah dobiješ i korisne info  :Smile:  
samo dodjite!

----------


## Poslid

Ja ću doći

Sad, dal s autom ili bez  :Grin:

----------


## Amalthea

Podižem.

----------


## Riana

Mi otpadamo.
u nedjelju navečer se vraćamo iz Crikvenice

Amalthea,
bi se mogle dogovoriti za jedna brzi pregled početkom svibnja?

----------


## TinnaZ

hej super, više ne idem na forum od kad ne dobivam obavijesti o postovima, sa vidim ovo.

----------


## vimmerby

:D  :D 

i mi bi se rado dovozali baš zbog toga da saznamo kaj trebamo znati kad kupujemo novu!

pa nas zapisujem!

----------


## Amalthea

Podižem.   :Saint:

----------


## Amalthea

hop!

----------


## Amalthea

Hopla!

Cure, samo hrabro; molila bih da se, ako ikako možete, zapišete na ovom topicu ili pošaljete PP ako ne želite javno, tako da možemo isplanirati broj potrebnih savjetnika koji će doći obaviti pregled.

Hvala.   :Heart:

----------


## vimmerby

budući da je MM imal grdu prometnu, i mi više nemamo auto   :Sad:  , nemamo se kak dovozati i mislim da nam uskoro i ne treba nova AS...

tak da nas zasad ipak odjavljujem s popisa...

ako se kaj promijeni, ponovno se javim...

----------


## Amalthea

Podižem.

----------


## inamar

Mi dolazimo, nadam se.
Osim ako beba ne urani, termin mi je 06.06.

----------


## kraljica85

afkors da stižemo   :Wink:  
i to dva klinca, dvije sjedalice

----------


## Poslid

I ja ću doći (imam problem s pojasevima od AS)

----------


## Poslid

A gdje će pregled na kraju biti?

----------


## Amalthea

99% na parkiralištu Kauflanda.

----------


## hildegard

nadam se da ćemo sutra za ziher znati

----------


## oka

Evo i mene konačno! Ja se bilježim za pregled autosijedalice  :D

----------


## Riana

ja sam rekla nekim frendicama...
znači kaufland?

----------


## hildegard

pregled će se održati na parkingu * KAUFLANDA* u vremenu od  10 - 13 h

----------


## Poslid

podižem

----------


## martinaP

Gdje je Kaufland u Čakovcu?

----------


## Poslid

Na ulazu u Čakovec iz smjera Nedelišća, dođe ti s lijeve strane.

Btw, u Međimurskim novinama je članak (poziv) na pola stranice  :D

----------


## Amalthea

Super, super!  :D

----------


## martinaP

> Na ulazu u Čakovec iz smjera Nedelišća, dođe ti s lijeve strane.
> 
> Btw, u Međimurskim novinama je članak (poziv) na pola stranice  :D


Znači kad idem iz smjera Vž npr. prema Lesnini (to znam gdje je), naići ću i na Kaufland?

----------


## Amalthea

Da.

----------


## martinaP

Hvala, cure.

 :Kiss:

----------


## Riana

Kauflan je preko Lesnine.

btw, u novinama piše Kauflanc   :Laughing:

----------


## Amalthea

Tipfeler, valjda kao i tvoj.   :Razz:  

 :Love:

----------


## Riana

:Razz:

----------


## Riana

:Razz:

----------


## hildegard

U Međimurskim novinama je čak dva puta spomenut pregled, tamo di je i članak i tamo di je crna kronika, podnaslov "Najavljene preventivne akcije policije"

----------


## Amalthea

Hopla!  :D   :Dancing Fever:

----------


## vimmerby

mi posudili auto, pa bi se opet "zapisali" ak' more!   :Embarassed:

----------


## Inesica

> mi posudili auto, pa bi se opet "zapisali" ak' more!


da, da

 :D

----------


## Amalthea

Hop!  :D

----------


## kraljica85

vidimo se sutra u 10! valjda bude pošten odaziv...

----------


## martinaP

Mi stižemo odmah oko 10, jer ako se mladom gospodinu prispava, ne bude nam zabavno   :Rolling Eyes:  .

----------


## Poslid

:D

----------


## inamar

Mi dolazimo nesto prije 12 (nadam se da nije prekasno, ne stignemo ranije) s dvije sjedalice, jedna puna i druga zasad prazna.

----------


## Amalthea

inamar, ne bude prekasno, samo dođite.

Iako je trenutno vrijeme prekrasno i sunčano, čujem da u ZG pada k'o iz kabla pa stavljam jednu malu obavijest:

*U SLUČAJU KIŠE, PREGLED SE  NE ODGAĐA!*

Znači, slobodno dođite, makar i lijevalo!  :D

----------


## Amalthea

Hop!  :D

----------


## martinaP

Hvala Damjanki i nepoznatom muškom stvorenju...

----------


## Poslid

Bilo je super.
Odaziv je bio velik (na moje čuđenje)  :Smile: 
Bilo je puno novinara, cure su dale nekoliko intervjua, kamere su snimale na sve strane. Baš sam se dobro osjećala kao RODA (iako nisam dio tima AS)
Imam nešto slika ali slikala je moja Anja pa se od samog pregleda ne vidi skoro ništa. Vajda će cure staviti neke dobre.

Bilo je inače i par auta koji su se provozali pored s klincem na suvozačkom mjestu, klinac stoji na sredini i slične scene, a policajac koji je tamo bio (s ogromnim motorom) uopće nije ni trepnuo.   :Sad:  

I da, ni moja AS nije najsretnije riješena (pojasevi su nam slaba točka), al zato stoji ko zacementirana.

----------


## vimmerby

stvarno je bilo super!

hvala Damjanki i Zoranu na strpljenju i kaj ste nam sve fino pokazali i objasnili!

a meni je baš malo i žal kaj je bila takva gužva jer pol ljudi koje znam samo virtualno uopće nisam upoznala i skužila.
jedino sam uspjela registrirati da je bilo puuuno "pink majica"!

ali zato sad bar znam tko je Poslid i njezina krasna ekipica! konačno   :Smile:  
pa mic, po mic svaki put netko...

----------


## Amalthea

Evo i sličica:

Pregled AS u Čakovcu

----------


## kraljica85

super su sličke! pogotovo amalthea i apri na motoru  8) 
baš nam je bilo lijepo!

----------


## Riana

Vidim da vam je bilo super! Unatoč fizičkom poslu!

 :Sad:  Sad mi je još više žao što nismo bili doma....
Ali, čuvala sam maju bebu od 7 dana...

Odlične sličke!
 :Love:

----------


## JBT

Bravo za rode iz ČK na organizaciji.
Super je bilo i nadam se da se vidimo opet.

----------

